# Tomato sauce recipes



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Aug 13, 2012)

It looks like I'm going to have an abundance of tomatoes this year and thought it might be fun to make some tomato sauce/paste to use in the winter. I prefer to freeze it but will can if it is the only way. Anyone got any really good recipes that they have tried?


----------



## vickie gee (Aug 13, 2012)

Just yesterday while making a dip I saw on my cream cheese package to whisk in 4 oz of cubed cream cheese to tomato sauce to make it creamy.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks vickie gee, that does sound like an interesting way to change things up. I'm still hoping for some good tomato recipes to use up my extra harvest, might have to do a web search.


----------



## mickeymoto (Aug 14, 2012)

I always make salsa with my extra tomatoes and freeze it. I blanch the tomatoes, than dice them up with onion. celantro, fresh garlic and you can also add in diced peaches or mango for a tropical salsa. I than add spices and lime or lemon juice. Freeze in the plastic containers with a screw lid rather than a snap on lid. I buy them at the dollar store. When I thaw them I just let them thaw in the fridge or zap them in the microwave for a few seconds. If you do not blanch the tomatoes, the salsa will be very runny.


----------



## Flying minis (Aug 14, 2012)

My mom used to freeze whole blanched tomatoes, then make the sauces from them. She just blanched them, then put them in bags, sealed tight and froze. She also made spaghetti sauce and canned or froze it, just make regular sauce without the meat. When you use it, add whatever meat. And she made homemade catsup.

She would also can tomatoes, onions, and peppers together - again, easy to make into multiple sauces, casseroles, etc.

I however am not a greenthumb, more of a black thumb, I can easily kill any living plant in less than a week! I also don't do the canning / freezing thing, so I'm afraid I don't have actual recipes : (


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 14, 2012)

OK, I can most everything, so I'm not sure this recipt will work with freezing, but you can try.

10 pounds tomatoes, I prefer roma, but you can use the big ones too, I have. PEELED!, cored, chopped

3 medium onions, chopped,

3 gloves garlic, chopped or minced, or evern crushed will do,

3 tablespoons of garlic oil,

2 teaspoons of oregano

2 bay leaves

1 teaspoon salt, you can leave out, it someone can't have,

1 teaspoon pepper, 1 teaspoon crushed red pepper,

1 teaspoon sugar, optional, I green pepper, I like to add,

Cook onion and garlic in oil in a large saucepan until tender. Add remaining ingredients and simmer about 2 hours. Stirring occasionally, You can press through a food mill and remove seeds, but I leave them. Cook pulp over medium heat until it theckens, usually around an hour to an hour and a half. Stir frequently to prvent sticking. Pour hot into hot jars leaving one quarter head space, adjust caps and process pints for 30 minutes in boiling water bath.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 14, 2012)

I so happy someone is having a bumper crop, the drought and heat did most of ours in! Here is my recipt for salsa, my son-in-law loves this, as does hubby. They put in on pork, in tacos, eat it during football games on chips, etc. sometimes I add it to chili. I also won first prize with this one at the country fair and few years back, my granson comes and spends a few days with me to help with this one, as he loves to chop, using the food processor.

4 cups, peeled, cored, chopped tomatoes, about six large.

2 cups green peppers, you can seed them or not, I don't.

1 cup jalapeno peppers

1 cup chopped onion

2 gloves mince garlic

1taeaspoon chili powder

1 and 1 half cup cider vinegar.

Combine all ingredients in a large sauce pan, in someone is allowed salt add one teaspoon, bring to a boil: reduce heat and simmer for about 20 minutes. Pour into hot jars leaving aone half inch head space Process 30 minutes in boiling hot water bath.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks so much guys. I never even thought of Salsa, my son would love that, I'm going to have to try some. Mickeymoto, what spices do you add? Flying minis, I bet if you really _wanted_ to you could grow things. I usually find those who say they can't just don't enjoy it and thats alright too IMO. If you don't enjoy growing plants you can just make friends with someone who does and they will probably share because we always end up with way too much! LOL Riverrose, yum! Those sound fantastic. It has been shockingly hot here too but nothing like what you southern and eastern people saw. Hot for us is in the 30s (er don't know what that is in Farenheit but lets say around 100) but I still have to grow in a green house and thank heavens I have an excellent well and can be as generous as I like with the water. So hot days and plenty of water and good rich soil and my tomatoes and cucumbers have gone over the top with producing. I've been giving away cucumbers to all takers this summer lol Those things don't keep and need to be eaten up. I have a few that I sliced into a vinegar and sugar solution and keep in my fridge but event hat way we can't keep up. My trial spaghetti squash has even given me a monster squash... now I just wish I new if it had to change to yellow before I harvest it or if the size alone is indication of readiness. Having never grown them before I am uncertain, the ones I buy in the grocery store are yellow skinned and my squash is still pale green with stripes.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm happy for you, we usually have a bumper crop of squash, I can the yellow, and sometimes mix the succinie in with tomatoes, as that is the only way you can can it, is with an acid. I also make bread with it. This year we got only enough yellow, crook neck for two meals, and only got two suchenni, not sure on the spelling, so I fried it up with corn meal and dipped it in ranch dressing. Too late to plant any now. OH Well!


----------



## mickeymoto (Aug 14, 2012)

I just throw in anything that sounds good at the time. Normally I use coriander, oregeno, dried red pepper flakes, cumin, pepper, garlic power or fresh garlic (preferred), ginger (especially with the mango or peach). You can also add some sugar and cinammon for a sweeter salsa. I normally add that when I add peaches.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow, I just ate lunch and I'm still feeling hungry just thinking about it.  I can hardly wait for a free day to try these recipes out.


----------

